# Mac Cormick, MacCormick, McCormick



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2009)

Μακ Κόρμικ, ΜακΚόρμικ, Μακόρμικ αντιστοίχως ή όλα Μακόρμικ και ησυχάζουμε;


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Χμ, το πρώτο δεν πρόκειται για το σκωτσέζικο επίθετο μακ-τάδε αλλά για κάποιον κο Κόρμικ του οποίου το μικρό όνομα είναι Μακ :) (δεν χρειάζεται κενό αν πρόκειται για το επίθετο) 
Τώρα, τι γίνεται με τα σκωτσέζικα πατρωνυμικά...

Το Mac και το Mc είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και διαβάζονται το ίδιο. Γιατί άλλοι το γράφουν συντομευμένο κι άλλοι ολόκληρο; Δεν ξέρω. Πάντως στα ελληνικά η συντομογραφία δεν έχει νόημα, είναι όλα μακ. Εντωμεταξύ στα αγγλικά κάποια είναι με δύο κεφαλαία και κάποια χωρίς, συχνά το ίδιο όνομα με δύο διαφορετικές γραφές. Επίσης είναι όλα μία λέξη κι επειδή στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε δύο κεφαλαία σε μία λέξη έχουμε:
Ο υπολογιστής είναι Μάκιντος
Το αυτοκίνητο είναι Μακλάρεν
Το εστιατόριο Μακντόναλντς
Ο ηθοποιός Μακόναχ(ε)ι
Το οδόστρωμα μακάνταμ. 
Όλα μία λέξη. 

Εντωμεταξύ αν πάρεις το επίθετο Μακόλ π.χ αυτό μπορεί να είναι
MacCall
McCall
MacAll
McAll
Macall
Maccall
Μπερδεμένα πράγματα, κι είναι το ίδιο όνομα...
Η πιο απλή λύση επομένως είναι όλα Μακόλ και ξεμπερδεύουμε. 
Βεβαίως αν σου τύχει κανένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο που δύο αδέρφια π.χ. τα χωρίζει η μικρή διαφορά στο επίθετό τους, ε, τι να προτείνω, αυτοσχεδίασε. 

ΥΓ Η λαίδη Μάκβεθ είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Να προσθέσω τι αναφέρει σχετικά ο Οδηγός της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας (Πατάκης, 1999):
Κατά τη μεταγραφή των ξενικών ονομάτων με το _Mac/Mc_, αν αποτελεί ξεχωριστή λέξη γράφουμε ξεχωριστά· αν όχι, γράφουμε ως ενιαία λέξη: McKinsey —Μακίνσυ _(ΣτΖ: Μάλλον «Μακίνσι», λόγω απλογράφησης)_.

Ο Κριαράς λημματογραφεί τους* Μακ Άρθουρ* (Douglas Mac Arthur) —παρόλο που εγώ το βλέπω μία λέξη: Douglas MacArthur— και *Μακόλεϊ *(Thomas Babington Macaulay).

Πάμε τώρα στην πρόκληση που υπαινίσσεται ο/η SBE. Έστω ότι έχουμε, λοιπόν, να μεταφράσουμε το εξής (από το Recollections of the Macintosh project):
My primary role in this matter was to create the *Macintosh* project. I named it for my favorite kind of eatin' apple, the succulent *McIntosh* (I changed the spelling of the name to avoid potential conflict with *McIntosh*, the audio equipment manufacturer).
Πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει η αντιδιαστολή να περάσει και στην ελληνική μεταγραφή; Ή μας αρκεί να βάλουμε το αγγλικό σε παρένθεση, οπότε ας δει εκεί ο αναγνώστης την αντιδιαστολή; Κι αν δεν είναι γραπτό κείμενο, αλλά υποτιτλισμός (οπότε δεν περισσεύει χώρος για παρενθέσεις κλπ), τι κάνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2009)

SBE said:


> Χμ, το πρώτο δεν πρόκειται για το σκωτσέζικο επίθετο μακ-τάδε αλλά για κάποιον κο Κόρμικ του οποίου το μικρό όνομα είναι Μακ :)



Όχι απαραίτητα. Σήμερα η τάση είναι βέβαια να ενώνονται σε MacCormick ή McCormick, αλλά αυτό δεν ίσχυε παλιότερα. Η απορία μου αφορούσε τρεις μορφές του ίδιου επώνυμου, ακόμη και του _Mac _*Mac Cormick* :)

Δες πχ εδώ:

_Mac: for most purposes, taken to mean "son of", as in Mac Néill (son of Neil). However, literally, the "of" part does not come from the "Mac" prefix but from the patronymic that follows it. E.g., in the case of MacNéill, Mac merely means "son", "Néill" (meaning "of Neil") is the genitive form of Niall ("Neil"). In some cases if the second word begins with a vowel Mac then becomes Mag, as in Mag Eocháin._​




SBE said:


> Εντωμεταξύ αν παρεις το επίθετο Μακόλ π.χ αυτό μπορεί να είναι
> MacCall
> McCall
> MacAll
> ...



Και σύμφωνα με την παλιότερη μορφή, που ανέφερα προηγουμένως, επίσης _Mac Call_ ή _Mac All_ και επομένως, γιατί όχι και αυτοί *Μακόλ*;


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σήμερα η τάση είναι βέβαια να ενώνονται σε MacCormick ή McCormick, αλλά αυτό δεν ίσχυε παλιότερα.


Α, ωραία — έτσι λύνεται και η απορία μου για το Mac Arthur. Πάντως, σύμφωνα με την Ιορδανίδου που τσιτάρισα πιο πάνω, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το _Μακ_ παραμένει ξεχωριστό.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Σήμερα που η τάση είναι να ενώνονται, το χωριστό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρανόηση. Ο πρωταγωνιστής του CSI: NY π.χ. λέγεται Μακ Τέιλορ. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας σκωτσέζος Μακτέιλορ (ελπίζω!), αλλά δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να το ξέρει αυτό ο αναγνώστης. 

Το οποίο με πάει στην επόμενη απορία: πώς θα γράψουμε τον Μακ-Γκρέγκορ; Λογικά το κ-γκ δεν έχει νόημα (ούτε στα σκωτσέζικα προφέρεται), οπότε το γράφουμε Μαγκρέγκορ ή Μακγκρέγκορ και αφήνουμε τον αναγνώστη να στραμπουλίξει τη γλώσσα του, διατηρώντας όμως την σκωτσέζικη προέλευση εμφανή;

Όμως πόσο εμφανής είναι η σκωτσέζικη προέλευση στο όνομα Mackay (Μακάι); Αν δεν ήταν μάρκα ουίσκι θα έμοιαζε σκωτσέζικο; Κι ο Mackridge (Μάκριτζ) που τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή, είναι σκωτσέζος ή όχι;

Και πηγαίνοντας ακόμα πιο μακρυά, το ιρλανδέζικο Ο' γιατί να μην το ενώνουμε στα ελληνικά, Ονήλ, Οχάρα κλπ; Ωχ, βιάστηκα να μιλήσω, βλέπω τον συγγραφέα Ευγένιο Ονήλ στο Γκουγκλ, δίπλα στον συγγραφέα οΝηλ (σαν άρθρο που ξέχασαν να του βάλουν κενό: να ο Νηλ) αλλά και την Μωρήν ΟΧάρα (με δύο κεφαλαία), κάποιον ποδοσφαιριστή Οχάρα, Ο Χάρα ή Ο'Χάρα. Εντωμεταξύ οι ίδιοι ο Ιρλανδοί όταν βάζουν ονόματα αλφαβητικά το αγνοούν τελείως το Ο και βάζουν τον Οχάρα δίπλα στον Χάουαρντ, ενώ οι Σκωτσέζοι δεν κάνουν το ίδιο με το Μακ, στο Μ ο Μαγκέγκορ, στο Γκ ο Γκέργκορ. 
Βγήκα εκτός θέματος, σταματάω...


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Στις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που το Mac είναι χωριστή λέξη, καλό είναι να το γράφουμε κι εμείς χωριστά. Πάντως τα επώνυμα αυτά είναι από τις καλύτερες αποδείξεις για τη «φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας». Και γίνονται πολλά λάθη. Για παράδειγμα έψαξα στον Πάπυρο μήπως βρω κάποιον με σκέτο Μακ, και βρήκα τον Μακ Ένροου (τον τενίστα)! Ο οποίος είναι, βέβαια, McEnroe, προφέρεται μάκινροου και συνήθως μεταγράφεται Μάκενρο. (Οι περιπτώσεις _ΜάκΕνρο_ είναι ένα επίπεδο πάνω από τους δύο τόνους στο _Φράνκενστάιν_.)

Διαδεδομένο είναι επίσης το _Μακ Κάρτνεϊ_ για τον Paul McCartney. (Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε κι αυτά τα τελικά «εϊ» για αγγλικά «ι»: το σωστό είναι Μακάρτνι, και έχει διαδοθεί, όπως και για τον σεξολόγο Κίνσεϊ το σωστό είναι Κίνζι, αλλά δεν έχει διαδοθεί.)

Στο Μείζον το _Μακ *Άρθρουρ_ έχει διπλό λάθος, ένα μόνο ο _Μακ Κάρθι_ (_Μακάρθι_, _μακαρθισμός_) και ο πρόεδρος _Μακ Κίνλεϊ_ θα έπρεπε ίσως να γίνει _Μακίνλι_ (_Μακίνλυ_ στον Πάπυρο). Πιο αστεία είναι η _οδός Μακ Μίλαν_.



Zazula said:


> Έστω ότι έχουμε, λοιπόν, να μεταφράσουμε το εξής (από το Recollections of the Macintosh project):
> My primary role in this matter was to create the *Macintosh* project. I named it for my favorite kind of eatin' apple, the succulent *McIntosh* (I changed the spelling of the name to avoid potential conflict with *McIntosh*, the audio equipment manufacturer).
> Πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει η αντιδιαστολή να περάσει και στην ελληνική μεταγραφή; Ή μας αρκεί να βάλουμε το αγγλικό σε παρένθεση, οπότε ας δει εκεί ο αναγνώστης την αντιδιαστολή; Κι αν δεν είναι γραπτό κείμενο, αλλά υποτιτλισμός (οπότε δεν περισσεύει χώρος για παρενθέσεις κλπ), τι κάνουμε;



Αυτός μας λέει ότι ονόμασε τους υπολογιστές Macintosh επειδή τους άρεσαν τα μήλα μάκιντος (McIntosh), αλλά δεν κράτησε την ορθογραφία για να μην υπάρξει μπέρδεμα με τους ενισχυτές McIntosh.


Προσθήκη: Μακγκρέγκορ. Όχι ΜακΓκρέγκορ, παρότι θα βοηθούσε. Όπως και Μακγουίλιαμ. Υπάρχει κλείσιμο του ματιού, ότι εδώ έχουμε δύο λέξεις σε μία, όπως, π.χ., στον Γουέρτζγουερθ (μια από πεντέξι μεταγραφές).


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Στο θέμα της κατάληξης -εϊ εγώ πιστεύω ότι καλό είναι να μείνει έτσι κι ας το λένε -ι, δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν με ε-ι και επιπλέον δεν είναι απόλυτος κανόνας ότι όλα είναι -ι. 
Στα σκωτσέζικα ονόματα π.χ. δεν είναι όλα -ι, το προφέρουν ε-ι στον Μακόναχεϊ τον ηθοποιό, γι' αυτό το έβαλα σε παρένθεση, και καμιά φορά α-ι, όπως στο Μακάι που λέω πιο πάνω. 
Κλείνω την παρένθεση για να επιστρέψω στον Μαγκρέγκορ και να πω ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχει κλείσιμο του ματιού εκεί και τι κάνουμε για τον MacCallum τον γράφουμε Μακκάλουμ ή Μακάλουμ ομοίως τον Mackinnon Μακκίνον ή Μακίνον; Κι ο Μακένζι; Άμα κρατάς το μακ ξεχωριστό σε ένα όνομα, δεν θα πρέπει να το κρατάς σε όλα;


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2009)

Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή που αναφέρει ο Ζάζουλα στο #3, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περάσει η αντιδιαστολή, με παρένθεση ή σημείωση (που προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα). 
Σε υποτιτλισμό, όπου δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια της σημείωσης ή της παρένθεσης (συνήθως), εφόσον πρέπει να γίνει η διάκριση: Μακ Μάνους, αν ο χώρος το επιτρέπει. Στην όχι πολύ σπάνια περίπτωση που ο πρόσθετος χαρακτήρας ενδέχεται να λειτουργήσει τελικά σε βάρος της απόδοσης πιο σημαντικών νοημάτων της πρότασης: ΜακΜάνους θα πρότεινα, παρά την ύπαρξη 2 κεφαλαίων, καθώς η απαρέγκλιτη τήρηση όχι και τόσο σημαντικών κανόνων γραφής υποχωρεί μπροστά στην αναγκαιότητα να κατανοήσει εύκολα, γρήγορα και όσο γίνεται μονοσήμαντα ο θεατής τον υπότιτλο. Γενικά στον υποτιτλισμό όλοι Μακ γινόμαστε· Σκωτσέζοι αφού αναγκαστικά μαθαίνουμε να τσιγκουνευόμαστε έστω κι αυτό το ένα κενό...;)
Πάντως, αν ήταν Κρητικός θα λεγόταν Κορμικάκης, Πελοποννήσιος Κορμικόπουλος, Ιρλανδός Ο'Κόρμικ, Σκανδιναβός Κόρμικσσον, ενώ η Ισλανδή μακρινή εξαδέλφη του Κόρμικστοχτιρ  


SBE said:


> Όμως πόσο εμφανής είναι η σκωτσέζικη προέλευση στο όνομα Mackay (Μακάι); Αν δεν ήταν μάρκα ουίσκι θα έμοιαζε σκωτσέζικο; Κι ο Mackridge (Μάκριτζ) που τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή, είναι σκωτσέζος ή όχι;


Εδώ, αφού ούτε καν ο ίδιος (ή οι πρόγονοί του) δεν επιλέγει να διατηρήσει το δηλωτικό της Σκωτσέζικης καταγωγής Mac, μάλλον εμάς δεν μας πέφτει λόγος.

Σχετικό: Δεδομένου ότι στα ελληνικά η απόστροφος ακολουθείται από κενό (βλ. και εδώ), με τον O'Toole και τους υπόλοιπους Ιρλανδούς από Ο', που αναφέρει και ο/η SBE, υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας; 
ο Ο'Τουλ ή ο Ο' Τουλ; (ή ο Ο Τουλ  O'My!). Το ενωμένο με ξενίζει πολύ· το Οχάρα ειδικά μου θυμίζει περισσότερο καμικάζι παρά πατατοφάγο.



SBE said:


> Εντωμεταξύ αν παρεις το επίθετο Μακόλ π.χ αυτό μπορεί να είναι MacCall, McCall, MacAll, McAll, Macall, Maccall


Άσχετο: Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του MCAll*, του ράπερ All δηλαδή, που όπως διαβάζω εδώ, προέρχεται από το "*M*aster of *C*eremonies". (Στην ίδια σελίδα της Wikipedia αναφέρεται και ο Εmcee, ο κομπέρ που υποδυόταν ο Joel Grey στο _Καμπαρέ_ - ήταν δηλαδή προάγγελος των ράπερ; Συνειρμική εικόνα: ανέβασμα του _Καμπαρέ_ με ραπ αφήγηση και διαλόγους και χιπ-χοπ μουσική!)
* οι MC5 είναι από άλλη εποχή, άλλη μουσική, άλλο ανέκδοτο! 
Παρασύρθηκα, ζητώ συγγνώμη και το βουλώνω...


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Απάντηση στην SBE:

Για τα «εϊ» χρειάζεται δουλειά, να δούμε τι συνηθίζεται, ας το αφήσουμε για άλλο νήμα. Και για τον ήχο «ζ» που συχνά γίνεται «σ» στη μεταγραφή, επίσης χρειάζεται άλλο νήμα.

Για τα _Μακγκρέγκορ / Μαγκρέγκορ_, δεν κατέθεσα προσωπική άποψη (αλλά θα το κάνω μόλις αποκτήσω :) ). Απλώς μια στατιστική μού έδωσε 4.920 _Γιούαν Μακγκρέγκορ_ και μόλις 18 _Γιούαν Μαγκρέγκορ_ (γράφουν, βέβαια, _ΜακΓκρέγκορ_).

Πλάκα έχει αυτή η σελίδα βιβλίου:
«ΤΟΜ ΜΑΓΚΡΕΓΚΟΡ» ο τίτλος στη σελίδα
«Τομ ΜακΓκρέγκορ» στο εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Άσχετο: Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του MCAll*, του ράπερ All δηλαδή, που όπως διαβάζω εδώ, προέρχεται από το "*M*aster of *C*eremonies". (Στην ίδια σελίδα της Wikipedia αναφέρεται και ο Εmcee, ο κομπέρ που υποδυόταν ο Joel Grey στο _Καμπαρέ_ - ήταν δηλαδή προάγγελος των ράπερ; Συνειρμική εικόνα: ανέβασμα του _Καμπαρέ_ με ραπ αφήγηση και διαλόγους και χιπ-χοπ μουσική!)



The use of the term MC when referring to a rhymer originates from the dance halls of Jamaica. At each event, there would be an announcer or master of ceremonies who would introduce the different musical acts and would say a toast in style of a rhyme, directed at the audience and to the performers. He would also make announcements such as the schedule of other events or advertisements from local sponsors. The term MC continued to be used by the children of women who moved to New York to work as maids in the 1970s. These MCs eventually created a new style of music called hip-hop based on the rhyming they used to do in Jamaica and the breakbeats used in records. MC has also recently been accepted to refer to all who engineer music.​
Από εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emcee#Hip_hop_culture


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2009)

@ nickel's #11
Ναι, αυτό διάβασα κι εγώ και μου ήρθε η εικόνα, το θέμα είναι τώρα: το Καμπαρέ με rap ή με dancehall music θα το προτιμούσα; 
Μάλλον μικτό, με τον παρουσιαστή να ραπάρει ακατάσχετα με μουσική υπόκρουση χιπ-χοπ, ενώ τα τραγούδια σε dancehall εκδοχή, πιο μελωδική και αισθησιακή από τη ραπ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2010)

Να προσθέσω μια ενδιαφέρουσα παραλλαγή στο θέμα των Μακκάτι και τη λύση που προτείνω:

Robert McG. Thomas = Ρόμπερτ Μακγκίλ Τόμας (έτσι, ολόκληρο) και σε ευχαριστώ, ω ιντερνέτι!


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2021)

daeman said:


> Άσχετο: Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του MCAll*, του ράπερ All δηλαδή, που όπως διαβάζω εδώ, προέρχεται από το "*M*aster of *C*eremonies".


----------

